# P1446 OBDII CODE



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

98 Sentra XE auto 92k miles

Yesterday I was driving for a while and the SEL came on. Also, I heard a whining/humming noise coming from the timing belt area only when the car was in gear. I went to Autozone to borrow a code scanner. I had 2 faults show up--both P1446 "Auxilery Emission Controls". I erased the faults to shut off the SEL. Today, after driving for a while again I heard the whining noise when in gear (if I shift to neutral or park the noise stops) and the SEL came on. I used the code scanner and the story was the same: 2 faults of P1446.

What causes this fault? I heard the gas cap could cause this so I checked it and it was tight.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

Depending on the sound of the noise there is a posibility that your alternator is going. But because the fact that you can still drive it and start it etc.. then that probably isnt the case. Timing chain guides or tensionors have been known to make weird noises when loose or malfunctioning or near 100K miles, i would take that into consideration. Also check your sparkplugs and wires if they are old, or Bosch, then you might want to get rid of them and buy some NGK's. There are many things that can be linked to weird noises comming from under the hood. just look around in there for something unusual and if you come up empty handed then it might be internal


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

My code list says that is the "VENT CONTROL VALVE..........1446"


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Does any one have a picture or detailed location of the vent control valve?

:showpics:


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

C
D
E
A

DTC P1446 EVAP CANISTER VENT CONTROL VALVE PFP:14935
Component Description UBS000BO
The EVAP canister vent control valve is located on the EVAP canister
and is used to seal the canister vent.
This solenoid valve responds to signals from the ECM. When the
ECM sends an ON signal, the coil in the solenoid valve is energized.
A plunger will then move to seal the canister vent. The ability to seal
the vent is necessary for the on board diagnosis of other evaporative
emission control system components.
This solenoid valve is used only for diagnosis, and usually remains
opened.
When the vent is closed, under normal purge conditions, the evaporative
emission control system is depressurized and allows “EVAP
Control System (Small Leak, Gross Leak, Very Small Leak)” diagnosis.
SEF381Z


EC-501

On Board Diagnosis Logic UBS000BQ
Malfunction is detected when EVAP canister vent control valve remains closed under specified driving conditions.
Possible Cause UBS000BR
 EVAP canister vent control valve
 EVAP control system pressure sensor and the circuit
 Blocked rubber tube to EVAP canister vent control valve
 Water separator
 EVAP canister is saturated with water
DTC Confirmation Procedure UBS000BS
CAUTION:
Always drive vehicle at a safe speed.
NOTE:
If “DTC Confirmation Procedure” has been previously conducted, always turn ignition switch “OFF” and wait at
least 10 seconds before conducting the next test.
WITH CONSULT-II
1. Turn ignition switch “ON”.
[QG18DE (EXC CALIF CA)]
DTC P1446 EVAP CANISTER VENT CONTROL VALVE
2. Select “DATA MONITOR” mode with CONSULT-II.
3. Start engine.
4. Drive vehicle at a speed of approximately 80 km/h (50 MPH) for
a maximum of 15 minutes.
NOTE:
If a malfunction exists, NG result may be displayed quicker.
5. If 1st trip DTC is detected, go to EC-504, "Diagnostic Procedure"
.
WITH GST
Follow the procedure “WITH CONSULT-II” above.
SEF201Y

This is the information I have in my Sentra CD-Rom. I'm not sure if you have the QG18DE motor (I didn't memorize every Nissan cars motor) If you got this code off the scanner then this is your problem. The codes are universal when applicable.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

So I changed the vent control valve and the problem is fixed! :cheers:


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

98Midnight said:


> So I changed the vent control valve and the problem is fixed! :cheers:


Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

98Midnight said:


> So I changed the vent control valve and the problem is fixed! :cheers:


Where da vent contorl valve at??? i have semm issue.. same code.. pics please.

thanks

is this it???
http://z.about.com/d/autorepair/1/0/Y/6/79096151.gif


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

98Miidnight -good to hear-i didn't even have to answer your post


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

JOHNYSLEEPERB15 said:


> Where da vent contorl valve at??? i have semm issue.. same code.. pics please.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


Yep, dat's eet!!!:idhitit:


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

ok. i sprayed dw40 and it worked month or two.. same issue again.. will pump a lil at a time and stops like it sfull.. 

where can i get EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve Spec-v 2004 in Toronto desides dealer that cost $150.00. labour not included,, fuckers!!!!

http://z.about.com/d/autorepair/1/0/Y/6/79096151.gif


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

> where can i get EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve Spec-v 2004 in Toronto desides dealer that cost $150.00.


Same thing happened to me too with a 2004 1.8. You could probably get it from junkyard - check Standard Auto Wreckers - they have some 2003 Sentras there, number is 416 286-8686


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

Faja you da man.. i was going to check junk yard next. but is it safe to use senor from junk yards?? but ill will get a price see what the diff is.. thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

JOHNYSLEEPERB15 said:


> Faja you da man.. i was going to check junk yard next. but is it safe to use senor from junk yards?? but ill will get a price see what the diff is.. thanks


I have bought a few things from them in the past and had no problems. They give you 30-90 days warranty so I think you should be OK. Also try to talk them down on the price as they are willing to barter. Let me know how it goes or I can check a few other places for you. BTW, where in the Toronto area are you located?


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

called them.. dont got it.. 
so i'll call other wreckages.. bumber..:[


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

I have the same issue with mine and narrowed it down to EVAP Vent Control Valve. I found it new on ebay for $88.70 w/free shipping. Here's the link. 
97 98 99 Nissan Sentra Vapor Canister Vent Valve EVAP : eBay Motors (item 110465643109 end time Apr-02-10 14:17:17 PDT)


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I installed the evap vent control valve, erased the code and drove the car. 12 miles later the light is back on again and it reads the same code P1446. now what? Bad gas cap maybe?


----------



## dfresh (Jun 19, 2004)

if it's closed it will cause you to spill gas during fillup but if it's open it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

dfresh said:


> if it's closed it will cause you to spill gas during fillup but if it's open it shouldnt be a problem.


Yeah it keeps clicking off at the pump every 5-10 seconds so I know it's still closed. Now the project is to find out why it's still closed, I'm going to pull the evap canister and the water separator and try cleaning them and see what happens.


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

I pulled out the evap canister and the water separator and blew them out with my compressor and an air chuck. I also used the air chuck to blow the crap out of the gas cap as well. When I blew out the canister loose particles of carbon came out. I put everything back together and rest the MIL. I've driven the car 75 miles so far and the light has not come back on. My idle is also smoother and the engine seems to have better throttle response. I now can get it inspected and have it pass the emissions test finally, thank god. Tomorrow morning I go for gas and hopefully the pump will not keep shutting off while I'm trying to pump gas.


----------



## dfresh (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah when I pulled the EVAP valve out I cleaned it and banged at it to get it un-stuck. SES light went away after couple miles.


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

I gassed up this morning without a problem, no kickback at all. I pumped straight through at full speed on the pump with no problem. It's now been 175 miles and MIL light.:thumbup:


----------

